# Communal Bathrooms in the Dorm



## pickedlastingym (Sep 22, 2006)

Worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrst. 
My room is the absolute farthest from the girl's BR so I basically go on an epic journey whenever nature calls lol
Its like I walk down the hall and someone passes and I just walk by and theyre all like "Why hello Ms Rude!" Its not social hour IM TRYING TO TAKE A SHOWER LEAVE ME ALONE. 
Anyone else have an intense hatred for communal BRs and basically loud people/dorm life in general?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's another reason I would never be able to handle living in dorms.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is a stupid idea fer shyur.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, I've been there, and hated it. There's so much wrong with those places.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

pickedlastingym said:


> someone passes and I just walk by and theyre all like "Why hello Ms Rude!"


In a dorm, it's polite to say hi when passing people in the hall (you don't need an hour long discussion).


----------



## coriander1992 (Aug 19, 2007)

jane said:


> pickedlastingym said:
> 
> 
> > someone passes and I just walk by and theyre all like "Why hello Ms Rude!"
> ...


Yeah maybe if you just say "you alright?" or "hi" or something atleast you have tried and people can't call you rude.
usually comments like that don't initiate long conversations, you just keep on walking.. :yes 
Try that maybe next time you walk by some one?
Sorry you are so far away from the bathroom! If I was staying in halls I would deffo have to have an en-suite, I couldn't face going past people everytime I needed to wee! :um


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Hm. Yeah. I feel the same way about the guy's BR. My trick is, simply say hello and ask them what they're doing this weekend/tonight. Works like a charm every single time.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess its a good thing my room is near the bathrooms. 
Besides, I always scan the halls before I go out to make sure I don't run into anyone.


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> I guess its a good thing my room is near the bathrooms.
> Besides, I always scan the halls before I go out to make sure I don't run into anyone.


Except when you think it's safe and someone pops out of nowhere :lol ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I could ever handle dorm life.
I don't want to smile sweetly for anyone if I dont have to, kthnx.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

LarryDavid said:


> SilentLoner said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its a good thing my room is near the bathrooms.
> ...


Yeah that sucks :mum


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

I hate it too...now to avoid leaving my room and being seen I make sure i dont drink anything before i lock myself in my room. ugh, im being so pathetic. 

i HATE taking showers in my dorm bathroom. i dread it every morning. i can't wait to go back home this weekend to use a shower that actually has half decent water pressure.

anybody who is planning on moving into a dorm that has sa, be warned, they can be an sa nightmare. i wish i would have left my door open the first week and went out and met people. now everyone knows each other, and I'm a....nobody that nobody knows. at least thats how i think i'm perceived.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i would hate being in a dorm. especially having to use the bathrooms... and doing all my grooming habits in front of other females, i.e. my hair, make-up, washing my face. dorms sound like hell to me.


----------



## ripmeapart (Nov 3, 2007)

alex989 said:


> anybody who is planning on moving into a dorm that has sa, be warned, they can be an sa nightmare. i wish i would have left my door open the first week and went out and met people. now everyone knows each other, and I'm a....nobody that nobody knows. at least thats how i think i'm perceived.


i know how you feel... i wish i'd made more of an effort in my first couple of weeks, i spent too much time in my room being avoidant and now i'm stuck here whether i like it or not.. my housemates are currently watching a film together, i wasn't even invited. then when they do ask me to do things i feel like they're just asking to be polite and i shouldn't say yes or i'll be a burden.. y'know?

i already dropped out of uni once because of this ****, i hope i can make it better this time.

wish i could give you some advice, but i'm kinda stuck in the same situation!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well at least those of you who are there are forced to try to cope with SA better. Maybe something good will come out of it.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

ripmeapart said:


> i know how you feel... i wish i'd made more of an effort in my first couple of weeks, i spent too much time in my room being avoidant and now i'm stuck here whether i like it or not.. my housemates are currently watching a film together, i wasn't even invited. then when they do ask me to do things i feel like they're just asking to be polite and i shouldn't say yes or i'll be a burden.. y'know?
> 
> i already dropped out of uni once because of this @#%$, i hope i can make it better this time.
> 
> wish i could give you some advice, but i'm kinda stuck in the same situation!


It hurts so bad to see about literally everyone in my dorm socialize with each other and know each other by name now. I just think it's too late for me to go out and meet people. It would be really really weird, for them to see me come out of my hiding and socialize (like "who's this guy???"). I would have to make up some story/excuse as to why i haven't talked to anyone.

I blew my f-ing chance the first week. The first week I was extremely depressed about being away from home and all and having to deal with not only that but SA. I was in terror and locked myself in my room because I was so scared. I've never felt so literally sick and lifeless, ever. Somehow everyone else just left their rooms and wandered around and met each other. I have no idea when or how they did this.

I really want to take a break from school, go home and see my therapist again and really work hard to overcome this. There is NO way we can expect to live a decent fufulling life when social anxiety prevents us from functioning normally.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I lived in a dorm for 3 years and absolutely hated it (plus I got kicked out of the grad school program cus of SA). The communal bathrooms were gross, no one cared to flush the toilet. My SA was pretty bad and I didn't make a single friend. I always hid in my room except when I had class. I always sat by myself in dining hall. Wasted 3 yrs of my life there, didn't accomplish anything.. :cry


----------

